
How Capitalism Stifles Innovation - fraserw
https://tribunemag.co.uk/2020/08/how-capitalism-stifles-innovation
======
wcerfgba
Somewhat related, I wrote a critique of money [1] a few months ago and in that
I illustrate how removing the need for money could stimulate advancement in
the arts and sciences. Rather than needing to secure grant funding, research
projects would only need to source the raw materials they need. I argue that
money is not the central object of study in economics, but actually material
flows, and that abstracting economic problems into problems of money obscures
the underlying issues with material flows.

[1] [https://jpreston.xyz/2020/05/07/abolish-
money.html](https://jpreston.xyz/2020/05/07/abolish-money.html)

